# Installation von Subclipse



## HPL (31. Okt 2012)

Ich habe eclipse 4.2.1 und will mir subclipse herunterladen. 

So wie hier:

subclipse: Download and Install

beschrieben, gibt es unter HELP kein "Software Updates" mehr sondern nur noch "Install New Software".

Wie soll ich das nun installieren? Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Fab1 (31. Okt 2012)

Hi,

Unter Help --> Install new Software --> Available Software Sites (rechts oben unter dem Add button) --> in der Suche subclipse eingeben und installieren. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## HPL (31. Okt 2012)

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung!!

Aber irgendwie will das nicht so recht.

Also ich habe da ein Feld "work with", dann darunter noch ein Feld und dann noch eines, das "Details" tituliert ist. 

Wenn ich "work with" leer lasse, dann heißt es "no site selected". Da tut sich derzeit leider nix.


----------



## Fab1 (31. Okt 2012)

Hab noch nen Screen angehängt, wie es bei mir aussieht. Hab jetzt allerdings auch nicht die gleiche Version wie, du. Hatte gedacht, die hätten da nichts verändert.

Naja, viel Erfolg noch.


----------



## HPL (31. Okt 2012)

Bei mir sieht es exakt so aus nur weiß ich nicht, was ich machen soll. Ich öffne also "Available Software Sites", dann gebe ich in dem Fenster "subclipse" ein und es passiert nichts.


----------



## HPL (1. Nov 2012)

Es hat sich erledigt. Hier ist eine schöne Anleitung dazu:

Subversion/HowTo ? GlossarWiki

Vielen Dank auch.


----------



## Akeshihiro (2. Nov 2012)

Man kann mittlerweile über den Eclipse Marketplace sehr angenehm die gängigsten Plugins finden und installieren. Subclipse gehört dazu. Einfach mal rumstöbern. Ansonsten sind auf den Plugin-Seiten die entsprechenden Updatelinks verfügbar. Das ist also alles kein Hexenwerk.


----------

